# honeys



## smokey (Nov 19, 2012)

I see on line people finding honey mushrooms everywhere, Can't seem to find the first one any body else having trouble


----------



## scott c (Oct 17, 2012)

Hey smokey it has been a while, here in Ohio we are on our third flush and and I have been a day late and a dollar short to get then while fresh. Tried them for the first time while in Wales, UK last month, pretty tasty when young and fresh and prepared by your fiance over seas... :wink:


----------

